# Audi q7 Uber black or SUV help!



## BrianP215 (Jan 13, 2017)

Need help on how to start and what's the pay rate on Uber SUV in Tampa Florida

Someone help please


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Here are the vehicle requirements in Tampa Bay

https://www.uber.com/drive/tampa/vehicle-requirements/

Also here is the Tampa SubForum you'll probably have much better luck with market specific questions in your markets forum

https://uberpeople.net/forums/Tampa/


----------

